# MMA training benefits for daughter? Help me persuade my wife



## GorillaTripping

Hi everyone, I don't know if this is the right place to ask this as it's my first post, but it looked the most logical to me. 

So my 15-year-old daughter has become interested in MMA next to her pops, and she wants to start training, I'm okay with it but my wife isn't, she thinks our daughter is too young and that it's far too brutal of a sport. 

So I believe that 15 isn't too young for a girl to start training? Especially because she doesn't want to compete. 

But the bigger question here is can you please list some of the ways your daughters or sister have benefited from training MMA so I can convince my wife?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Backhander to the wife and tell her to know her place. If she protests, say "Imagine if you could kick my ass cause you were trained in MMA right now".


Full proof system.


----------



## HexRei

Maybe it would help if you brought your wife to a training session to observe beforehand. She is probably imagining that training is basically like fighting an MMA match for the whole hour or two, when in fact most of training is drilling a technique over and over with no one trying to cause any damage at all to anyone. Pick your gym with care and "brutality" will be irrelevant, as even the most intense sparring and rolling sessions will be controlled, safe, and bereft of ego.

There are plenty of benefits for females to training a practical combat art. The most obvious is understanding what she realistically can do to defend herself if she is assaulted, and how to do it. There are also major health benefits as any kind of striking/grappling training is going to improve cardio and build strength, and of course there is the confidence and self-discipline that comes with dedicating time and effort to any craft.


----------



## GorillaTripping

Yeah, taking her to a training is a good idea, I just need to scout the place just in case. Also, I will probably tell her to look the women who are training there closely, as I do too believe training gives confidence and you can spot it in people through their eyes and stance. 

But if I don't feel like bothering there's always ClydebankBlitz's option.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

HexRei said:


> Maybe it would help if you brought your wife to a training session to observe beforehand.


This.

When I used to train, people would give me the craziest look. They seemed to think I walked in, we beat the piss out of each other, and walked out. When I would convince them to actually come and try it, they would go to like a BJJ class or even the MMA class and see that they had it all wrong.


----------



## LizaG

GorillaTripping said:


> Yeah, taking her to a training is a good idea, I just need to scout the place just in case. Also, I will probably tell her to look the women who are training there closely, as I do too believe training gives confidence and you can spot it in people through their eyes and stance.
> 
> *But if I don't feel like bothering there's always ClydebankBlitz's option*.


Oh god! No, no, no, nooooo never say such things... :thumb02:


----------



## GorillaTripping

Hahahhaa my wife's name is Liza raise01:


----------



## SharkFighter

Whats her fitness levels like? does she train any other sports? (combat or non-combat sports) does she go to the gym already and attend any fitness classes?

These are questions that would need to be asked before sending your 15 year old Daughter to a MMA gym, if she has a high fitness level, plays sports and is a regular at the gym then I would say go for it, truth is what you see on the TV and what happens in the gym are 2 very different things, at the gym they will just give her a hard workout and train her some techniques, any good gym will assess and work with her to her own abilities.

But personally without any previous training I would send her to some Kickboxing training session first that are specific for kids, and / or some Judo classes before progressing to Ju-Jit-Su / MMA classes later down the line.


----------



## GorillaTripping

That's a good shout too, maybe it will even butter up my wife for the idea, actually, it probably would especially with some Judo cause there isn't hitting there. Thanks! 

My daughter is pretty healthy kid, normal weight, is active so I don't think that would be a problem, and I kind of think that she'll be in good hands when I choose the right gym.


----------

